# Nothing? Not a word?



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought someone would post comments about hittin' Cumberland on Sunday. Guess the flow was tooooo swift!  If nothing else, I figured my post would make a few people try it out...........


----------



## daf1025 (Jul 7, 2011)

The river was blown out every gate was open. Tried for an hour couldn't keep baits down so called it a lose. Went to Skeeter with better luck caught some eyes crappie bass and my bud caught a 30" muskie. Off all week and hope the flow goes down cause I'm dying to fish.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I dont fish NC as it is too far too drive, but, I do go to Racine. I am eager for my day off this week to head down there. Flow or no flow.. Fish or no fish...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

When the WV side is blown out, go to the Ohio side and give it a shot! We did that last year and did extremely well. That's all I can say!


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey daf you sure that wasnt a pike out of skeeter. Iv heard there r no muskie in skeeter. Ppl say it all the time, but I havent seen a pic of a muskie caught there. I heard they stocked them yrs ago, but quit.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Snake, the forecast didn't look good. Got work around the house done.
Should be there Saturday. Looks like a good day so far.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Drove by on my way to highlandtown sunday. Looked ugly! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> Drove by on my way to highlandtown sunday. Looked ugly!
> 
> 22' right now, maybe 23' tomorrow. FLOW AROUND 119!!!
> *IF it clears up*, Thurs, Fri, and maybe the weekend SHOULD be right, for the Ohio side, behind 'the wall'.
> ...


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Where do you guys check the level and flow for nc?


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Chubz said:


> Hey daf you sure that wasnt a pike out of skeeter. Iv heard there r no muskie in skeeter. Ppl say it all the time, but I havent seen a pic of a muskie caught there. I heard they stocked them yrs ago, but quit.


Linda's bait shop has pics of Muslims pulled from there. Just because a fish wasn't stocked doesn't mean they aren't in there. There have been several sheepshead caught out of skeeter this year including one by my father in law


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Fishhunt, what are them Muslims hittin' on? Are they tasty? Tough to clean?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll be at the river, come high water or otherwise! Ohio or WV side is yet to be determined...............but I *will be there*! C ya!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

snake69 said:


> I'll be at the river, come high water or otherwise! Ohio or WV side is yet to be determined...............but I *will be there*! C ya!!


Love that atitude! LOL.... Cant get them sitting on the couch(or doing hone-do's). Good luck guys.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

joebertin said:


> Fishhunt, what are them Muslims hittin' on? Are they tasty? Tough to clean?


LMAO! Takes HOURS to get the hair off!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't know bout you guys, but I do my "honey-do" list thru the week, weekends* ARE* for fishing! No question about it!!!   Doboy....maybe we should target some of those "muslims"....are they better deep fried or better baked?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Fishnhunt said:


> Linda's bait shop has pics of Muslims pulled from there. Just because a fish wasn't stocked doesn't mean they aren't in there. There have been several sheepshead caught out of skeeter this year including one by my father in law
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ha Ha!!!!! I'm crying over here!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

just cut them in bite size chunks,egg wash,dipped in seasoned flour an fry in bacon grease may fav or just wrap in bacon an throw them in the smoker
twister

ps the more bacon the better


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Just checked out this thread again and realized that my iPhone doesn't know what a Muskie is but can replace that with Muslim. Glad everyone got a good laugh


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

No biggie, but we did hava a blast with it!!


----------

